# Dilbert Pie



## caddy (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Rangerus (Mar 9, 2009)

so true!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## caddy (Mar 9, 2009)

Love me some pie charts!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 10, 2009)

Darn, my model for business success is leaked to the public before I could write my book and make millions!!!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 10, 2009)

Love that Dilbert.

Dogbert aint to bad either.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## caddy (Mar 10, 2009)

Good stuff...


----------



## caddy (Mar 16, 2009)




----------

